# Darton Lovers My custom Dartons



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

I remember those lightnings, they were smokin fast back then1


----------



## s.a.w. (Apr 14, 2009)

The lightning had a realy bad hand shock. this is now a smooth fast shooten bow. I shoot a 480 grain arrow and it still shoots fast. The kinetic energy on this is right at 90%. It will put a bear broadhead over 3/4 of the way through a broadhead target. I will continue to shoot these two bows until I can't anymore. Go Finger shooters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## s.a.w. (Apr 14, 2009)

I just chronoed my Draco {lightning} 481gr arrow at 31"inches was 254 fps. Energy was 69% enough to kill anything on the planet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

